# INFORMAL SURVEY: What do you think about lights that aren't BLACK??



## dxcom (Nov 5, 2012)

So, I am wondering. What do you guys think of flashlights that are colors other than standard BLACK. There are a lot of other colors out there now and some I like a lot (grey/gunmetal) while others I don't care for as much (gold?) Do certain colors make a light seem more 'serious' or seem to suggest a quality?

Just wondering what others think.

J

DealExtreme


----------



## Torchaddict (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, titanium comes to mind. Everyone likes Ti. Copper is good too.


----------



## pizza8guy888 (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree that the color portrays a certain feeling of quality. I myself tend to like darker finishes or semi metallic. Anything bright I shy away from. To me it makes me feel like I have a kids toy instead of a tool for working or tactical uses. Then again we are only talking about flashlights here. lol.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried to find a purple side switch light for a woman. No luck. All the purple lights were one mode twist keychain style except for a huge Maglight. We need more color options other than just keychain lights with different colors.


----------



## caesarkidd (Nov 5, 2012)

black = tactical
non-black = non-tactical


----------



## Ishango (Nov 5, 2012)

Besides the obvious Ti, copper and even stainless steel lights (I don't own the first two yet, but do like them), I think the color does suggest the seriousness of a light. i.e. A pink colored Surefire/HDS Clicky or Haiku would look kinda weird, but a cerakoted orange Surefire/ Clicky would look more like a though survival/rescue light.

I personally prefer my lights in neutral colors (black, grey, semi-metallic or the previous mentioned Ti, Copper or stainless steel). A nice cerakoted white or orange light would also be nice. I'm more interested in the beam pattern, output, runtime and UI then in bright colors.

I do own a Thrunite Ti in red (almost pink in certain light conditions) and blue. Both nice lights, but the feel is a bit different, though for keychain/EDC backup purpose I kinda like it. My girlfriend however has a purple E05 and a green Ti, because she is more into looks over purpose (though she does admit the lights are useful).


----------



## Martytuazon (Nov 5, 2012)

The zebralight gray comes to mind.. and I like it


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 5, 2012)

black, titanium gray or just unpainted/unfinished.


I can see the utility in having a bright colored one like orange or even glow in the dark.


----------



## subwoofer (Nov 5, 2012)

It all depends on the use you need to put the light to.

In tactical and hunting scenarios, then black or dark grey and no bare stainless bezels etc to keep reflections down when the light is off.

In most other situations, it is helpful if the light is easily seen (when it is off of course), so there are arguments for all sorts of bright colours (this is cheaper than fitting trits).

Personally I find all black of dark lights gets a bit boring. Variety is the spice of life.

One last factor is getting your girlfriend or wife (or both is you are bad) to carry a good light - in general it seems that pretty colours attract female eyes and make it easier to persuade them of the benefits of carrying the light ;-)


----------



## Tegan's Dad (Nov 5, 2012)

My wife didn't carry a light until I got a red Ti. I agree, more pink than red, but that's why I picked it up. She's less likely to carry a black one.


----------



## yliu (Nov 5, 2012)

In my opinion, flashlights with darker finishes tends to be less 'flashy' and attract less attention.

While shiny, Ti lights tend to be the ones that are meant to attract attention like a piece of jewelry.


----------



## parnass (Nov 5, 2012)

I like black colored lights for most uses and silver for some, but there are exceptions. The olive drab type color of Surefire lights is attractive. The bright yellow color of the plastic Streamlight 4AA Luxeon Polypro is great because it is easier to see the flashlight outdoors during rain storms.

Not interested in red or blue colored flashlights per se.


----------



## braddy (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a 2AA tekna-lite 2 in a very pleasing, subdued orange, that I like a lot (I replaced the bulb with an led).

I normally prefer black, but some quiet oranges and yellows would be nice, and helpful for backpacking lights.


----------



## dougie (Nov 5, 2012)

Call me old fashioned but to me black is THE color for flashlights used by LEO's, yellow for EMS and fire and the gray/green type anodised lights are good for the military. When it comes to civilian lights anything goes? I guess this means that you could say I'm more of a conservative type of flashlight user...lol! :laughing:


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 5, 2012)

subwoofer said:


> In most other situations, it is helpful if the light is easily seen (when it is off of course), so there are arguments for all sorts of bright colours (this is cheaper than fitting trits).



I find black objects to be extremely visible under most conditions. I could take a picture of my Zebralight and my Quark in a yard at dusk, but you'd only see one of them...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Nov 5, 2012)

Years ago I used to pick up Maglights all the time just to get a new color... I would love it if companies did more colors.


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 5, 2012)

I generally prefer black, gray or silver. However, I have lots of Mag Lites, that are modded, and having different colored bodies helps me tell them apart without having to turn them on, or peer into the head to see which LED it has.


----------



## silver_bacon (Nov 5, 2012)

I am a big fan of brass lights and the color of brass itself. If it were not for the tarnishing I would have more.


----------



## jellydonut (Nov 5, 2012)

I really like them. I love the various cerakote colors and really enjoy the looks of my safety orange and pearl white Oveready 6Ps.

I also prefer 'natural' hard anodizing over the black variety. Not just Surefire's version of it, but even more so the really dark brown/green anodizing seen on Oveready's 'steampunk' type lights. I wish that sort of no-compromise HA was more commonly found.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 5, 2012)

It depends on the color. I'm usually not a big fan of lights that have a high sheen polish to them, with a couple exceptions here or there. I am fairly utilitarian and treat my lights more like tools than collectors items. I like them to reflect the fact that they are tools. Solid, natural tones with a matte finish and maybe even some dark accenting. It could be gray, green, tan, or black. If it looks serious and not like a toy, then I happy.


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 5, 2012)

I choose a color that enables me to locate my flashlight easier in low light or a dark bag. Choosing something that isn't black saves me a lot of time.


----------



## scottyhazzard (Nov 5, 2012)

I like neutral colors and anodizing. For cerakote I like flat dark earth. Orange cerakote has always seemed a bit of an aberation to me. I could see shiny blue like the solarforce for my daughter.


----------



## passive101 (Nov 5, 2012)

I like dark colors and not glossy for my carry lights. I may use them for self defense or in conjunction with a firearm so that is important to me. For my other lights, I actually prefer color sometimes. I ordered a maglite mini pro +, and I wanted a color other then black to keep in my office. I don't need to make it harder to find in the dark or to light up the parking lot when they screw up the time for the parking lot lights again (they still aren't fixed). 

However colors were more money so I went with black as it was cheaper. I like color, but not enough to pay extra for it. For lights for camping or in the car I like color. They are easier to find in the darkness with another light or without one sometimes.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Natural HA is my favorite. I also do like bare metal lights in Titanium, Brass or Copper.

I do own black Anodized, and a few odd colors, but I'm over the black stealth look.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Nov 5, 2012)

HA Nat


----------



## dxcom (Nov 5, 2012)

ha, ok I may be a bit more confused than ever! But I guess what I am hearing is that most of us lean towards BLACK, but other colors are surprisingly acceptable especially for less 'serious' flashlights. I admit I am partial to black there is something about it that makes it seems like a real piece of equipment, and tough. 

I don't consider Titanium or Brass a color as it is the construction material and thus the only 'color' that light would come in. (but yea, of course nothing is cooler than titanium!)


----------



## DBCstm (Nov 5, 2012)

+1 torchaddict. Prefer Titanium, just got my first copper. The copper tarnishes to a rich dark color that is so much nicer than black! And if it gets scratched? The scratch tarnishes to match.  As a big plus, copper transfers heat better than aluminum. I guess that's not a big deal until you get 600 lumens or more pumping out of a pinkie sized 10250 Li-ion!!


----------



## Gregozedobe (Nov 6, 2012)

I prefer light, bright colours as they help me find a light (in any lighting conditions). Orange, gold, pink, light blue, light green are all better than "boring black" for me (YMMV).


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 6, 2012)

dxcom said:


> I admit I am partial to black there is something about it that makes it seems like a real piece of equipment, and tough.



Black (anodize) accompanied the transition in flashlights from shiny sheet metal to machined aluminum, only the second large phase in flashlight construction.


----------



## tubed (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd vote for more lights to come in bright colors (like yellow). I'm most concerned with function when it comes to lights. I understand why law enforcment, military, and hunters would want dark or camo colors but for me using it for emergencies and general use the black is actually dysfunctional as it makes it harder to find in the dark (ironic!). 
I have one yellow light, a Surefire and I find myself using way more than the others at night. 
I would love to see more of the mainstream manufacturers making yellow lights.


----------



## Tiresius (Nov 6, 2012)

Electric Blue...I love that color but only Solarforce has a blue colored host which isn't that good looking.

Yes, different colored lights are attractive. Black just reveals all the dirt and little specks on the light. It gives certain personality relative to the user?


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2012)

An orange cerakoted HDS looks very nice


----------



## Burgess (Nov 8, 2012)

So very *tired* of BLACK flashlights !


Would love YELLOW or ORANGE color choice !


----------



## Alpinebully (Nov 8, 2012)

Colour is the spice of life. Orange, Yellow, Green (kawasaki), Pink or raw material colour ie. Ti, Al etc.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the natural HA color, plus Ti and SS is cool too.

A Ti light with titanium nitrite coating would be cool. The Modamag Drake had a version like that.


----------



## smokinbasser (Nov 8, 2012)

If you are going to use the light outdoors I'd avoid camo colored gear, I had a friend that had a camo nylon wallet that he succeeded in misplacing in my back yard and it took a looong time to find. Blaze orange comes to mind.


----------



## tjiscooler (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a green Fenix L2D that i love. Its not plain old black but like mentioned before, is not "flashy". I also put in an orange button for a little help in case I drop it!


----------



## moozooh (Nov 9, 2012)

Only positive things. Black is the "everyone does it, nothing special" color for metal body lights.


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 9, 2012)

I prefer black but I also like the grey/green of my Fenix T1 too...


John...


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Nov 9, 2012)

dxcom said:


> So, I am wondering. What do you guys think of flashlights that are colors other than standard BLACK. There are a lot of other colors out there now and some I like a lot (grey/gunmetal) while others I don't care for as much (gold?) Do certain colors make a light seem more 'serious' or seem to suggest a quality?
> 
> Just wondering what others think.
> 
> ...




I'd like a light that is platinum colored, because its solid platinum! Or a gold colored one that is solid gold. But I do think it would be nice if companies would offer more colors. Apparently you can hard anodize(type III) and use any color with it, so there shouldnt be any limitations. But its kinda like bikes. You used to be able to buy mountain bikes in many different anodized colors on the aluminum frames and components, but then every company just switched over to black anodizing with everything. I can kinda understand why it would be desirable or necessary for a tactical product to be black, but bicycles?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 10, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Apparently you can hard anodize(type III) and use any color with it, so there shouldnt be any limitations.



Thin ano (2 or 3) will accept a variety of dye. Thick durable) ano is dark and doesn't have the pours to accept rich color dye, so it can only be dyed black or gray/brown or left natural. Some shops use gray dye to even out the shade and still call it natural. But any bright color HA has to be thinner (less durable).


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 10, 2012)

The crazier the better. Bring on the batches of lights that look like batches of Easter eggs..


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Nov 10, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> Thin ano (2 or 3) will accept a variety of dye. Thick durable) ano is dark and doesn't have the pours to accept rich color dye, so it can only be dyed black or gray/brown or left natural. Some shops use gray dye to even out the shade and still call it natural. But any bright color HA has to be thinner (less durable).



So type III isnt the most durable anodizing available? I have several lights that are in several different colors that are supposedly type III. Bright blue, bright red, bright gold, bright green, gray-gold, gray. 

Are there actually thicker, more durable 'types' of anodizing above type III?


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Nov 10, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> The crazier the better. Bring on the batches of lights that look like batches of Easter eggs..





Is that electroplated or something?


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 10, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Is that electroplated or something?



Nope, that's good ol' anodizing, just not the usual dip-the-entire-thing bath method.


----------



## GrandpaStyx (Nov 10, 2012)

I like black or natural tritium or stainless steel finishes to me they look more professional and well engineered than colored flashlights that look more like toys with the exception being brightly colored ones for emergency use eg with fire extinguishers or in life rafts and so on.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 10, 2012)

I prefer natural/gray/silver hard anodized lights. They are easier to find, still don't look like toys, and don't show scratches like black. Blue lights are also nice. They look better in urban areas as they are not a color used my the military and match clothes colors better for belt carry. Also having different colored lights than black makes them easier to identify in case of theft.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 11, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> So type III isnt the most durable anodizing available? I have several lights that are in several different colors that are supposedly type III. Bright blue, bright red, bright gold, bright green, gray-gold, gray.
> 
> Are there actually thicker, more durable 'types' of anodizing above type III?



This will be helpful:


.0005 < - type II
.0006
.0007 < - limit for type III light colors
.0008
.0009
.0010
.0011
.0012 < - limit for type III dark colors (other than black)
.0013
.0014
.0015
.0016
.0017
.0018
.0019
.0020 < - max (mil) spec type III​

So black finishes can be thin type III, but bright finishes cannot be thick type III. Your bright type III lights are not as thickly coated as something that is 20 mil. In effect, bright type III lights are mearly a harder shell version of the same thing in type II. Type I is obsolete and there is no type IV.

In principal, most gray and non glossy black type III finishes will be the thickest and most durable. In practice, those also made of the best aluminum will hold up the best. Ano is not a coating that is added, but is 'grown' from the base metal itself.


----------



## enomosiki (Nov 11, 2012)

From my perspective, a flashlight is a tool, not a fashion statement. Functionality has priority over form.

Yes, some people like to have their lights look good. I can understand that. It's just that the lights that I find to be suitable for my use always come in HA black. If I considered my flashlights as accessories, it wouldn't be a problem, but since I need my lights to meet certain criterias to deliver the necessary performance and requirements, the color selection is simply non-existent.

There are some beautiful lights out there, yet I have to find one that suits me. Bright and multiple colors aren't really my thing. In terms of material, titanium has the bling factor and weight reduction, but I prefer aluminum's better thermal management and lower cost. Stainless steel is too heavy. Copper has the ugly green corrosion.

The amount of abuse I put my lights through also means that the aesthetic value will decrease over time, hence why I don't really care if the light is ugly or not. Give me a light and let me EDC it for a few months and it'll look like it's been through some rough patches.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Nov 11, 2012)

This was my first flashlight I remember. It became mine when, for elementary, everyone had to bring a flashlight (I don't remember why anymore) and I have my name on it via a blue label maker. I still have it, and it still works almost... errr... I want to say 18ish years later. Still as neat as ever.


----------



## nightshade (Nov 11, 2012)

I am also tired of black.....and so much being tactical, zombie, shtf, prepper,lowlight, low drag, weekend warrior and other related doom and gloom....
It's really nice to see anything other than "tactical" colors and designs


----------



## mb5 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have one of those Energizer convertible lanterns too. Great camping light. I recently cleaned up the contacts and added a bit of silicone lube to the threads and it is working great. 
I also a red solitaire and 2D Maglite, and a pewter MiniMag. I recently picked up a brass/black Healey Coach Works 2C.

For EDC I usually go for black. The colored lights are usually that way because they were only available that way or were cheap. I have started considering visibility in a power loss though and may some colored lights for that purpose.


----------



## sunfire (Nov 15, 2012)

Burgess said:


> So very *tired* of BLACK flashlights !
> 
> 
> Would love YELLOW or ORANGE color choice !



Me too!


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Nov 15, 2012)

I like the rather dark HAlll of my Surefire C2's. They are such great hosts (for Nailbender Drop-ins), I'm probably a bit prejudiced. The pair I have are very dark, more a bronze than a dark grey.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

I like em black. Makes them feel like professional tools. Instruments, even. That said, I like the sand color of the swm mr. Elfin and I had a mag solitaire before in.gun metal that I absolutely loved. So apart from black, acceptable colors for me are:

Olive
Earth colors
Any shade of silver
Orange polymer lights


----------



## ynotfatboy (Nov 20, 2012)

I like the natural gray color it looks a lot better than black once it get beat up a little.


----------



## Schmidtty (Nov 24, 2012)

some of the grays look sweet against the newer parkerized finishes on guns.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 25, 2012)

Schmidtty said:


> finishes on guns.



Bring the crazy for those, too..


----------



## Guardian07 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am not... 'tired' of black lights, though most of my lights have been black and I tend to agree that they are a tool. That being said, a CAR is a tool, and some like 'em to look pretty. 

As for guns, put them in whatever color scheme that turns your crank. So long as they're not outfitted with multi-colored LEDs along the sides and barrel, I don't care.:laughing:


----------



## Let It Bleed (Nov 25, 2012)

Need more tan. So sayeth the Tan Man. My family has given me this moniker, because 99% of my clothes are varying shades of tan.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm a sucker for Brass lights - not enough of them around, I'd say. A gorgeous golden shiny light that would look fine being part of a steampunk concept costume. Like something HG Wells would have used.

When they tarnish, the patina is gorgeous with a well used light.

Can't think of many like this, but Peak, obviously.

Copper seems good too BTW.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't like the Zebralight color at all - but the quality, UI and overall performance of their lights is just amazing. No substitute in regards to headlamps for me.


----------



## jim_r (Nov 26, 2012)

I've always been a big fan of colors for my EDC knives as it makes them much easier to spot around the house. Here are my most commonly used/carried knives, a Benchmade Mini Griptilian and a Spyderco Delica 4, in easy-to-spot colors:







I'd welcome more colors for household or camping flashlights for the same reason.


----------



## The Joker (Nov 29, 2012)

I prefer dark eartly colors like black, brown or dark green. On the other hand i like signal colors like bright yellow or orange.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 29, 2012)

The Joker said:


> I prefer dark eartly colors like black, brown or dark green. On the other hand i like signal colors like bright yellow or orange.



You're averaging one post every three years, not much signaling going on there..


----------



## markr6 (Nov 29, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> You're averaging one post every three years, not much signaling going on there..


LOL x 524395782.09!!! Slow day at work, I needed that!


----------



## K9Patrol (Dec 4, 2012)

I've gotten pretty sick of black anodized flashlights... I'll take a grey one over black any day.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't care.


----------



## El Camino (Dec 5, 2012)

Most of mine are black, but I have a few that are not: red minimag AAA, purple solitaire, a gunmetal no-name led light, a silver dorcey, a white plastic energizer, etc. I also have a classic rayovac plastic industrial light that I upgraded with an LED. It's one of those yellow and black ones. My wife a ha pink solitaire somewhere. She doesn't use it much, but she really likes the SK68 I got her, which is black.


----------



## martindb (Dec 6, 2012)

The vast amount (28 out of 31) of my lights are black. If there is ever a choice of colours, I alway choose black. The three lights I have that arn't black - I thought they would be when I ordered them. A Niteye TF25 is just off black - looks very smart - A Klarus XT11 is gunmetal grey - I light a lot, and an Icon Rogue 2 that I definately ordered in black, but they sent me a silver one - I'm pleased they did as I think this looks better that I'd hoped it would. 

In future, I think i will consider a light in other colours as I've been pleasantly surprised by every one I've received so far.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 6, 2012)

I like colors:


----------



## Jash (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish more lights were available in bright orange and yellow. Makes it much harder to misplace them. I have an orange Terralux and it's so easy to see in the drawer compared to all the black ones.


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 6, 2012)

I think design also plays into colors.
Purple could make someone have a different feeling depending on the style/design of a light.
It could look horrible one one light while perfectly fine on another. I'm sure with the right design, Pink could look rugged... or not :laughing:


----------



## bighawk (Dec 10, 2012)

I prefer all my lights and pocket knives be black, however I do have a few tan Surefire lights and a green one however all the rest are black. Just my personal preference. I kind of feel like I'm carrying or using a toy if its any bright color.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 10, 2012)

Brass rules!


----------



## Wol9296 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dark grey, gunmetal or tan to go with my summer khaki canvas backs & bags.


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 11, 2012)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I like colors:


:lolsign: How did you bend your 6P like that?


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 25, 2012)

Personally I wish every black flashlight would be tan or olive colored.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 25, 2012)

When you guys shop for a hammer, do you worry as much about the color?

Do you have wrenches in gayly colored motifs?



I guess if you use the light as a tool, you don't worry about what color it is.

If its for tactical use, I don't want it to glow in the dark, or be shiny...but, if its not, I don't care.

I DO think some lights are really nice looking, and I can understand the light as art. These are not tools, and, I can get why someone might want their art/collectible to be pleasing to their eye, why not.


As far as a decorated tool, it doesn't hurt anyone as far as I know. I mean General Patton was famous for having twin pearl handled revolvers...but anyone saying it made him furious, because he DIDN'T have pearl handled revolvers, he thought pearl handles were a foo foo affectation on a tool.


I guess ivory was OK though.


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 25, 2012)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I like colors:



I have 5 of those lights an my E03 and Rogue are the same colors.

DX-I like gold, One of my favorite hosts is the Solar Force L2P Gold HA-III~ I keep my current favorite HCRI drop in in there cause it's a drop of golden sunshine...


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 27, 2012)

Most of mine are black. But my favorite non black ones are: Maglite's 2D blue, dark red, and grey. TerraLux's grey. And of course my chrome late 1970s Eveready Captain...


----------



## hiljentaa (Dec 27, 2012)

I hate black lights and actively avoid purchasing them.

My favorite look for a light is simply the raw material. Titanium, stainless steel, clear anodized aluminum, copper, etc.

I really wish there were more natural or clear anodized aluminum lights out there.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 27, 2012)

hiljentaa said:


> I hate black lights and actively avoid purchasing them.
> 
> My favorite look for a light is simply the raw material. Titanium, stainless steel, clear anodized aluminum, copper, etc.
> 
> I really wish there were more natural or clear anodized aluminum lights out there.



Vinh has been doing a lot with this...he UN-Anodizes the lights and restores them to a raw finish which looks pretty cool.

He's sold a bunch on CPFM. You can send him what ever you want and he will fix it up and send it back....even with new drivers, LEDs, potting, burn-ins, dedoming, switches, whatever you ask for.


----------



## T45 (Dec 27, 2012)

I like black, but do wish there was a bit more variety. Like a number of guys here, I would like to see some darker hues. The Gun Metal Surefire 6P I have I like as well as the Gun Metal Icon Rogue 1.


----------



## techwg (Dec 28, 2012)

I am all about black. I wear black and I want my lights to be black too! Just as long as they are not black lights... I do want to actually see things other than just t-shirts and teeth with them lol.


----------



## baterija (Dec 28, 2012)

I only buy black because I usually have to in order to get the light I want. Everything else equal I would always go grey/natural. Grey/natural is one of the best colors for aluminum lights in my opinion if people care about the look. When the inevitable chips and scratches happen it shows the wear the least. Never really understood why it wasn't the default. Other muted anodization colors like tan or green (which is usually a greyish green) are awesome as well. I like the look of some brown lights listed on DX (frequently listed as "coffee" and more of a glossy dark brown.) I'm not a fan of shiny/flashy looking lights but in some lights the brighter colors would be bought instead of black.

Offer me natural or a muted earth tone anodization and I would never buy the same light in black.


----------



## SherlockOhms (Dec 28, 2012)

I strongly prefer colors* other than black*. Natural Grey/Silver finishes look very attractive and professional. For a small pocket light, I don't even care if it looks professional or not, bright "fun" colors are fine with me.


----------



## Brera (Dec 29, 2012)

white probably? or dark grey.. non metallic


----------



## eebowler (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought a gold coloured EDC host and put in a warm 4C tint XPG and think it's freaking beautiful!! this host


----------



## Ualnosaj (Dec 29, 2012)

Bring back the natural/olive colors!

Hello Fenix P1...

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Steven8976 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bought an Inova X03 in titanium (silver) and Streamlight in blue. Love the color of both!


----------



## Superdave (Dec 31, 2012)

Usually I prefer Black, but lately i've been carrying a lego'd together orange dyed G2 body with the bezel, lamp and tailcap from my 6PDL. I liked it so much that i ordered a Benchmade 915 SBK-ORG to sit next to it on my belt. haha


----------



## wordwalker3 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a purple ultrafire 502 with a solarforce XML U2 dropin for my daughter(28) and a eagletac D25 A clicky Ti for me! and I'm thinking about APEX ST6 CREE XM-L T6 1x18650 3-mode Stainless Steel Flashlight just cause it's purdy!


----------



## Forward_clicky (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree that lights that are not black have a less serious tone to them.
But otoh I like seeing ones that span the spectrum of at least primary colors.
I do like the cerakoted ones as well.
I think its good to appeal to non flashaholics with different colors too.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Prefer my lights to be black. Or gun-metal gray.


----------



## cerbie (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm never buying another black, dark gray, or brown flashlight. They are simply too easy to lose in plain sight. You know what a black flashlight looks like on asphalt, near a bunch of black cables, or near grimy car parts? Like it's not there. Dark gray has the same problem was black, except for asphalt. Brown blend right into dirt/trees, tabletops, some clay, and some car interiors. All three colors are easily missed when in shadows, or the bottom of a bag.

Also, we need to face clear facts: the Longbow (R.I.P.) Micra twisty, in olive, is the best looking mass manufactured small flashlight to date. It was superior, aesthetically, to any black flashlight before or since. :thumbsup:



TEEJ said:


> When you guys shop for a hammer, do you worry as much about the color?
> 
> Do you have wrenches in gayly colored motifs?


Well, actually, now that you mention it, quite often, _yes_. Channel Lock have light blue, and both Klein and Stanley tend to be yellow and black, with some color variations in plier-like tools. Even cheaper Champion and Task Force are red, orange, and blue.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 7, 2013)

To be honest I am not bothered,90% of mine are black but have a few colored ones.


----------



## ericjohn (Jan 19, 2013)

Different colors have different applications:

Black is a good "default" color for flashlights. They are especially useful for tactica,l police, swat, undercover, etc situations where your flashlight will not give away your position (along with your walkie and your uniform.) If it is going to be used in a military or outdoor tactical situation, then IMHO, gray, gun metal, evergreen, olive drab, desert storm or any other camo would be ideal.

Other colors have other purposes. Orange is the international color for explosion proof certified flashlights and ONLY those should be allowed to have the color orange. Yellow is very common (almost universal) among company issue lights for tradesman and factory workers in non hazardous conditions. White is widely used in medical facilities. Other colors should be chosen at the consumer's discretion.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 19, 2013)

Black is my least favorite color. I try hard not to buy any more black lights, but lately I relented temporarily and I did buy TK-35, and the nitecore TM-15 is pretty dark, and the EA4. I'll probably get a PD32UE, but I'm not happy about it. No more black lights for a long while again after these. Prior to the TK-35 I had not bought a black one in a couple years or so.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 21, 2013)

ericjohn said:


> ....... Orange is the international color for explosion proof certified flashlights and ONLY those should be allowed to have the color orange.



Given how many non-explosion certified orange lights there are already in circulation I can't see you (or any one else) having much success enforcing that particular rule world-wide. Maybe some kind of certification engraved on the light would be a safer/more reliable method ?


----------



## Borad (Nov 14, 2015)

I secretly dislike black but that's what I buy. It goes with my key case, which is black because that's how key cases come. I'd choose a black key case anyway to go with my black wallet, which I want to be black so it looks appropriate in all situations (job interview or whatever). But the moment I'm the last man on earth, I'm changing all my colors.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2015)

Tan is good.
Yellow is good
Camo is good. 
Any color is good.

Yet for some reason black is the most used it seems. 
At night when the lights are out it's the hardest to see...the irony of that.


----------



## 1DaveN (Nov 14, 2015)

I got purple E01s in the hope that they'd be easier to find in my black laptop bags. They are, but I'm not sure the benefit is that great compared to black. Regardless, although my other lights are black, I'd be fine with any attractive color for small lights, a dark red, dark grey, or titanium color for larger ones, or a natural metal like copper or brass. I guess I'd summarize by saying that I'd get any color that appeals to me - I don't need black to be happy.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 15, 2015)

Old thread, 
but still interesting.


I find BLACK flashlights to be * VERY BORING * !


Certainly is my LEAST - prefered color choice.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

Black happens to be my favorite colour. I do like others though like gunmetal and heat treated titanium, and I'm a sucker for weird random stuff like the odd camo patterns on some SK68's and whatnot.


----------



## lightlover (Nov 15, 2015)

ElectronGuru said:


> Black (anodize) accompanied the transition in flashlights from shiny sheet metal to machined aluminum, *only the second large phase* *in flashlight construction.*



Dan ElectronGuru, O Wise One! 
That makes sense, an insightful comment indeed.

What other phases of torch design would you say there were / are? 
Like what were the first and third?

(Maybe start a new topic, and *please *compose a l-o-n-g post? I always enjoy learning from your knowledge!).

Sincerely.


----------



## Sumlunatik (Nov 17, 2015)

I prefer other colors like the gun metal grays or army green, but most of my lights are traditional black, except for some old maglites that are red or blue. 
D


----------



## N1TRO (Nov 18, 2015)

I love silver/white with blue accents and I also like good semi-bright colours, especially in a very smooth powder-coat finish.


----------



## hoop762 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've had good luck with duracoat to change up the look of a light.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 18, 2015)

I have an orange Malkoff MDC and an orange swirl acrylic Oveready host. My other favorite color is titanium. Especially bead blasted ti.


----------



## broadgage (Nov 19, 2015)

For EDC I prefer silver/natural aluminium as it does not show wear or damage. My usual EDC is a silver minimag with LED drop in.
For lights kept in reserve for emergencies I favour either red or orange anodized aluminium or bright coloured plastic as these are more easily found if misplaced.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 20, 2015)

Lego


















It's not just for Sure Fire


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Nov 20, 2015)

I like black better than red or blue or whatever ... stainless is my next fav.


----------

